# Yao's girlfriend will be in the WNBA draft



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Yao Ming's girl-friend bound for US?
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200403/12/eng20040312_137326.shtml

some pics of Yao with this girl (girlfriend maybe?)
http://www.yaomingmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2046 

How will this effect Yao next season?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I hope she play for the COmets!! If she's any good, chances are we won't get her.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Isn't it funny that basketball players hardly ever pairs up with ppl in their same profession, or even other athletes at that?? All NBA wives and girlfriends are chicks that don't do anything but look pretty and sit at home and do nothing (not that I'm complaining haha). 
We need more Andre Agassi's and Yao Mings out there. And no, Sergei Federov don't belong in this category :laugh: .


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

So let's see, she is like 6-2 he is 7-6, there kid will be 7-7 Nice to see the Visa guy get a girlfriend. Wonder how many checks he has written for her? And don't hate on Sergei because he nailed Anna and none of us did.:sigh: On second thought, hate on Sergei.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Come to the liberty!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow..Yao's sure linked with some basketball people.I read somewhere that both his parents played for the Chinese National team.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Come to the liberty!



Well Liberty does need another franchise player since T-Spoon went to the Sparks. Don't you just hate L.A.?


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> Wow..Yao's sure linked with some basketball people.I read somewhere that both his parents played for the Chinese National team.


His mom was the captain of her national team.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Both Yao's parents are international players. If these two do make a kid, the NBA's chinese tradition can be set for ages.


----------

